
Avicii died aged 28 - ksajadi
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-43841194
======
kp1
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5639703/Avicii-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5639703/Avicii-
dead-28-Swedish-DJ-Tim-Berglings-body-Oman-leaving-family-devastated.html)

"He suffered from acute pancreatitis - which is a potentially life-threatening
inflammation of the pancreas - due in part to excessive drinking"

------
meshr
It is not natural death. Sociaety continues to kill its geniuses and can’t see
any problem with it. "You are traveling around, you live in a suitcase, you
get to this place, there's free alcohol everywhere—it's sort of weird if you
don't drink," he said in 2013. There should be above-natational electronic
government that will fight for ppl interests but not alcohol taxes.

